# Mimosa vessel



## TimR (Mar 11, 2014)

I've yet to get good pics of this but in light of some mimosa in for sale forum, thought folks would want to see something from it. I did this a couple years ago and it came from a monster sized tree, over 2 ft diam. It was hard on my puny saw, so I didn't get much, but still have a piece or two tucked away. Nice curl, but I am thinking some more oil will really make it pop more. This is about 8" x 4"

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 11, 2014)

Love it. Look forward to more pics!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 12, 2014)

It looks great, you did a good job on that wood. Mimosa is very pretty but its dust makes me sick so I don't turn it anymore.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2014)

That's a real winner! It's cool how you offset the opening and that wood is killer. Nice job but how does that bark stay on!


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2014)

Dennis Ford said:


> It looks great, you did a good job on that wood. Mimosa is very pretty but its dust makes me sick so I don't turn it anymore.


Thanks Dennis. If I recall, it kind of gave me a bit of a hack for a day or two. I'm definitely not going to turn it again without both my respirator and full shop ventilation blowing thru.


Kevin said:


> That's a real winner! It's cool how you offset the opening and that wood is killer. Nice job but how does that bark stay on!


Thanks Kevin. Gotta love that bark. Don't tell anyone, but my secret is turning slow. When I'm doing a piece like this and the bark or other natural edge is being cut, probably not turning faster than about 600 rpm. The force from any build up of shavings alone can cause it to tear off at much higher speeds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2014)

Great piece, thanks for posting, I had no idea what mimosa looked like...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2020)

Very nice! I misses this way back when you posted it, well done.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Feb 10, 2020)

That’s a beauty! Great job, I love the shape, and the way you oriented the wood is most excellent


----------



## TimR (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks @woodtickgreg and @SeanPEvans .
Pretty old thread, back when Kevin still around. Time sure flies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Feb 10, 2020)

Tim, very cool. Funny, a mimosa tree recently fell down at the garage where I take my car so I asked if I could take a piece at the base. Big John, the mechanic, is a great guy so I made him this bowl that he now puts lollypops in for the kids.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 10, 2020)

Sure is pretty wood. It looks like a hot fudge sunday melted. I like the shape of the form as well.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Feb 10, 2020)

TimR said:


> Thanks @woodtickgreg and @SeanPEvans .
> Pretty old thread, back when Kevin still around. Time sure flies.


Before my time. I never had the pleasure of knowing him, but from every account I’ve read on here, he was a gem amongst men.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

